# Just 2 for now



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

Very nice, really diggin' the 2nd pic!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

They both look good. 
I do like the wood grips..

Lateck,


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

229 is the shit


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

"DITTO"

Trop.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

leave them by themselves in a closed space & before long you'll have an extended family.


----------



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

Big fan of the 229s. The 226 looking crazy with that wood grain.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

SWEET handguns


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Liking ur Sigs.....there is just something about a Sig that makes u superior and one hell of a zombie 
pistol.....Like they say "To hell and back reliability".........


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

ya gotta love those Sigs.....congrats on some fine handguns....JJ


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Well if you only going to have 2 it's a great pair to start with. (You do know they tend to multiply don't you?)


----------

